# Longhair vs Angora? (split from "Type Longhairs"



## tinyhartmouseries (Dec 30, 2010)

I guess I will just post in this thread, but how does lh/lh express itself vs go/go, angora? I have some longhairs and some angoras....I don't know if combining them would be wise or how it would work out.
Thanks!
BTW, LOVELY longhair!!!!


----------



## tinyhartmouseries (Dec 30, 2010)

I did not mean to post in the wrong place, so I am sorry! If anyone can answer or offer insight i would really appreciate it!


----------



## Laigaie (Mar 7, 2011)

I've also heard talk of distinct differences between go and lgh, either that one has a fuller coat or that one causes skin lesions! Photos of mice described as both longhair and angora seem to look fairly similar, in that the guard hairs are still longer than the rest of the coat, and bucks have much longer coats than does. I've also not actually heard direct reports of skin lesions with long-furred mice. However, go/go mice are described as having a wooly undercoat of "zig-zag" hairs that my mice definitely didn't have. I'm not really finding any photos that display these, either.

Since they're on different chromosomes (lgh is on 8 and go is 5), you could theoretically combine them, though I'm not sure if that would further lengthen the hairs. It would also be difficult to know, once you'd bred go/go and lgh/lgh mice together for Go/go Lgh/lgh mice, which of the following generation were go/go Lgh/*, Go/* lgh/lgh, or go/go lgh/lgh. I suppose you'd only be able to assume it if you saw a significant increase in coat length.

Are your longhairs and angoras visibly different in coat type? I assume that by virtue of being from different lines, they'll be some different, as they'll have different modifiers as well. Hm. Perhaps it is worth a try?


----------



## tinyhartmouseries (Dec 30, 2010)

My longhairs are silky looking and do have very long hair. My angoras are very wooly indeed, with a decent length overall.


----------



## Laigaie (Mar 7, 2011)

Oooh! Could you get a photo of that wooly texture? I've always been curious, but not found a close-up displaying that clearly.


----------



## tinyhartmouseries (Dec 30, 2010)

This pic of a weanling demos the texture well, I think...

















Color's a bit off, like any photo taken in my darn house.


----------



## skinnybaby212 (Oct 18, 2011)

what type is this? longhair or angora?


----------



## tinyhartmouseries (Dec 30, 2010)

My buck here, is angora.


----------



## skinnybaby212 (Oct 18, 2011)

i love it!


----------



## jadeguppy (Jun 4, 2011)

I know there is a breeder in the NE US that has been working with hair length. The coats flow to floor length. She may be able to answer you.


----------

